# Poor Lilly



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Since I have been sick for nearly 3 weeks, uke: Lilly is now a MAJOR matted mess. So I broke down and ordered the staggertooth comb thru showdogstore . com because there were a few other items I wanted so while I was splurging I made the plunge DEEPLY. Guess what is on BACK ORDER?? yep THE STAGGER TOOTH COMB. :frusty: NOW WHAT AM 
I GOING TO DO? :hurt:

I did get a 5% discount so that covered shipping.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you try the Chris Christensen site? I just ordered and received my comb from them. Good luck, and I hope you are better! Three weeks is a long time to be so sick!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you have a metal comb? Just bite the bullet and start working on those mats starting from the ends (farthest part from the follicle). Do it in solid chunks of time with breaks and give her a lot of loving (and maybe even treats) for enduring it. 

Don't wait any longer. They only get worse when you put it off and no comb (stagger tooth or otherwise) is going to lessen them with time.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Kimberly I have a metal comb and I have been trying to work on them but she is in bad shape and I am weak physically right now. It looks like I may have to have her eek shaved down. I am not sure she can handle the amount of work she needs. *

*The "illness" I have can last up to 6 weeks. I have been to the doctor and he cannot figure out exactly what is causing my dizzyness, naesea, fatigue and in general grumpiness. Blood work only showed a slight elevation in my white blood count and he saw no evidence of an infection other wise so it is wait and see what happens. But it is Christmas and a gumpy mom is NOT good. *


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Spare both of you then, and go take her to a groomer - and pick up a couple of sweaters for her instead. Neither of you need the stress right now.

Speedy healing to you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Kimberly - just take her to the groomers - better yet, have someone else take her to the groomer for you!! Less stress, and honestly, with shorter hair, you wont have to worry about the regular daily grooming for a while, and you can recoup. 
Get her a nice Xmas sweater!!

Oh - I hope that hubby ordered my comb before they got backordered!! I am counting on that being in my stocking!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> *Kimberly I have a metal comb and I have been trying to work on them but she is in bad shape and I am weak physically right now. It looks like I may have to have her eek shaved down. I am not sure she can handle the amount of work she needs. *
> 
> *The "illness" I have can last up to 6 weeks. I have been to the doctor and he cannot figure out exactly what is causing my dizzyness, naesea, fatigue and in general grumpiness. Blood work only showed a slight elevation in my white blood count and he saw no evidence of an infection other wise so it is wait and see what happens. But it is Christmas and a gumpy mom is NOT good. *


Did they check your ears? I get really dizzy and nauseous when I get an ear infection, they call it vertigo, I think?

I'd say just work on her for 30 minutes at a time, you should've seen Gucci when I got back from vacation, her coat is STILL not the same, it may be another year before I get it to the previous condition.. But if you work just on a portion at a time and give the special treats, she may be more tolerant than you think!

One thing that really helped me to get her mats out was to get in the bathtub WITH HER and comb them under-water, I don't know why that worked so well, but it did.

Good luck! Dont give up yet! and feel better! :kiss:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Kara the Dr did check my ears, nose, throat and eyes. He said that since it was a light headeness instead of the room spinning plus with no obvious infection he did not think it was vertigo or a sinus infection. However, now get this- I can take a Clariton D and everything stops. That makes me think it is sinus it just isn't showing up as an infection yet? :frusty:*

*I will see what I can accomplish between today and Friday when she has an appoinment with the groomer.*


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Katrina, I hate it that you are sick!!! All those symptoms suck!! But save yourself the headache and get her shaved...that way you and her can heal together and her hair will grow back!! And that way all your energy goes to getting better!! Which I hope is before Christmas. I have been sick over Christmas it is NO fun!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Katrina,
I just found out I have B-12 deficiency which can cause all of your problems and lots of others. Did they check that???

I'm sorry to hear that you've been sick and hope you feel better quickly. I'd get Lilly a puppy cut and save the time and aggravation.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope you get well soon! 

I vote for a trip to the groomers. There's some awfully cute sweaters out there.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Katrina,
> I just found out I have B-12 deficiency which can cause all of your problems and lots of others. Did they check that???
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you've been sick and hope you feel better quickly. I'd get Lilly a puppy cut and save the time and aggravation.


Thats interesting. NO they didn't check that. Wonder why? I will start back on my vitamin to see if that helps.

YES Lilly is getting a short, short puppy cut. Her hair is too bad for me to do anything with.

On top of my being sick my DH had the stomach bug this weekend and my son started with it today. :frusty: When it rains it pours. The washer tore up and I haven't finished Christmas shopping. BUT in light of the problems so many others here on the forum and in my personal life. This is NOTHING. It can all be fixed or will heal.

I just received an email from a dear homeschooling friend and her rare and life threatening blood disorder (it causes hundreds of blood clots) is "acting" up again and she has been in the hospital almost a week. She has 5 children and their financial situation is very bleak so I am just heart broken for her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Katrina-
So sorry for you all, I pray for all of my "forum friends" and will continue to do so!

Hope you're all feeling better and Lilly will be adorable in her puppy cut.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Katrina ~ 
I'm sorry you are not feeling well. Sometimes I think the stress of holidays just weaken our bodies and make it easier for little germs to climb right in. I hope you are feeling better soon. 

I think the short clips are so cute and neat and that Lilly would be adorable. I am trying to picture Cicero in a puppy clip because it would sure same me some time ~ but DH loves his long hair. He helps...but not that often anymore since Cicero will not stay still for him. I hope you will have a nice Christmas!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Katrina, Didn't know you were a homeschooler. So were we. DD is 21 now.
I vote for the groomer save the stress. I was getting the dizziness with nausea and was given antivert. Dr said it was a virus. Feel better.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I homeschooled my three kids, too! The best thing ever. My youngest is now 21 and my house is empty. Hence, I got Tucker. I miss those days.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

cjsud said:


> *Hi Katrina, Didn't know you were a homeschooler. So were we. DD is 21 now.*
> *I vote for the groomer save the stress. I was getting the dizziness with nausea and was given antivert. Dr said it was a virus. Feel better.*


*Yep this is year 12. :jaw: DD is 16 -11th grade and DS is 14 -8th grade. So 4 more years. :brick: I just hate public schools and private schools around here can't deal with ADHD. *

*I am feeling better for the most part. THANK YOU all.*


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Cool, my daughter never went to school and was in college at 14, got her AAS degree at 18, BA at 20 and is on her way to Grad school without a HS diploma. Gotta love homeschooling!
I got Hobbes for the same reason you did Sheri house was really empty but not sure I miss the math fights!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

cjsud said:


> Cool, my daughter never went to school and was in college at 14, got her AAS degree at 18, BA at 20 and is on her way to Grad school without a HS diploma. Gotta love homeschooling!
> I got Hobbes for the same reason you did Sheri house was really empty but not sure I miss the math fights!


*Boy do I hear you. Your DD went through school extra fast. Genuis?!?! sure sounds like she is. Congrats to you it isn't easy even with smart kids. My DD is very smart and loves the challenge esp. in science to learn all she can. Good for her embaressing for me I ddidn't like science in high school it is cool now though. DS is very smart also but is on the lazy side FOR NOW. I am trying to kick his bootie into gear. *


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Sheri said:


> I homeschooled my three kids, too! The best thing ever. My youngest is now 21 and my house is empty. Hence, I got Tucker. I miss those days.
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


 *I miss having young kids most of the time but love that I can go to the store, bathroom or whereever without someone in tow. I know when they leave I will miss them terribly. Maybe I will get a male Havi for Lilly and me too. Depends on DH he like to do things on the spur of the moment and sitters are hard to get that fast and traveling isn't always easy with a doggy.*

Sheri how long did you teach?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Katrina,
I just found this post that I missed. Sorry it took so long to answer!  

I started schooling my kids when they were in 7th, 4th, and 2nd grades. We homeschooled all the way through from there. My oldest and youngest both had their AAs by 18, also. My middle son had 15 college credits by the end of his "freshman" year of high school. He was headed to the Air Force Accademy, but he died from a rare cancer just before graduating with his AA at the age of 17. He was especially interested in aerospace engineering, physics, military science, sciences, and loved God with all his heart.

By the time they were in the high school grades we used a combination of me teaching and mostly guiding, college classes, high school NJROTC for my middle son who love the military, and self guided studies with me over-seeing them, and other classes at the local high school that worked for us. There was no way they would have been able to form their own interests and get ahead in the school system here.

How old are your kids?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry I just saw this. Katrina, I hope you're feeling better


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havvies and homeschoolers...*

i homeschooled Alana till fourth grade, as an only she was getting lonely. So many of our HS friends had sibs and didn't want to leave home to play...so I found a multi-age classroom with first - sixth graders and only fifteen of them all together.

I, too, got my dogs as my daughter began to grow up and strike out on her own. I had Alana when I was 40, so she would be the only...with her two havvie siblings, Riki and Daisy.

Alana will be twelve in January, and we are trying a small middle school that is private. We shall see. She would prefer some days to stay home and read, and kumon saved us on the math.

I miss the long fieldtrips and learning by doing...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Katrina,

Glad you're starting to feel better. I admire you for homeschooling your kids! I'm sure they're turning out great because of it. Hope your at 100% soon!
Gina


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Katrina,
> I just found this post that I missed. Sorry it took so long to answer!
> 
> I started schooling my kids when they were in 7th, 4th, and 2nd grades. We homeschooled all the way through from there. My oldest and youngest both had their AAs by 18, also. My middle son had 15 college credits by the end of his "freshman" year of high school. He was headed to the Air Force Accademy, but he died from a rare cancer just before graduating with his AA at the age of 17. He was especially interested in aerospace engineering, physics, military science, sciences, and loved God with all his heart.
> ...


*DD is 16 and DS is 14 YES she is driving :clap2: This is me **. ound:*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I had to take a couple of ibuprofen before going for a drive with my daughter! Whew, that was one of the most stressful activities! I recognize and am familiar with your facial expressions! ound: Good luck!

(It is nice once they are competent, though.)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Katrina, I just saw this thread. Glad to read you feel better. Have you also noticed increased hair loss? Your symptoms may also simply be due to iron deficiency, which is fairly common in women because of the monthly blood loss. Have you Doc check for that specifically!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Katrina, I just saw this thread. Glad to read you feel better. Have you also noticed increased hair loss? Your symptoms may also simply be due to iron deficiency, which is fairly common in women because of the monthly blood loss. Have you Doc check for that specifically!


 Interesting that you mentioned the hair loss thing. Just this morning my DH said what is up with all of the hair in the shower ever time I shower after you it is full. So perhaps something is up with my iron. :suspicious: I am trying to take a multi vitamin I just have a hard time getting them down. uke:It is like taking guafenison (sp). I will ask my doctor about the blood test to see if it showed a low iron if he didn't test for it I will ask. THANK YOU.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

No problem. I know a lot of Drs don't think in that direction with vague symptoms such as fatigue, grumpiness, hair loss, lack of concentration, etc. It's a good think you take the multi-vitamins, but if you truly have an iron-deficiency you will need iron supplements that contain a higher dose than the multi-vitamin pills. There is also a effervescent tablet version for iron, but it will stain your teeth orangish, it tastes NASTY (like iron), and it causes stomach aches more or less right away. Therefore I would recommend the pill.


----------

